# Grassy weed



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Started a Reno 17 days ago. Have this grassy weed showing up. Same weed through out the area.

Spayed round up a month b4 seed down and a 4oz./acre rate of Tenacity at seed down.

Had an issue with sedge this summer. I hope that's what this is and not poa triv.

Seed was purchased at SSS. No aeration but I did dethatch.







I do see a litttle bit of purple at the base of last pic.

Any thoughts?


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Looks like baby crabgrass to me. I'm bad at weed ID, though. Hand pull if you can.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

chrismar said:


> Looks like baby crabgrass to me. I'm bad at weed ID, though. Hand pull if you can.


You known it does kinda looks like that. I did not use a pre emerge in the spring so you may be right.


----------

